# Handles on sale



## apicius9 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

to celebrate the new forum, I wanted to do a little 'celebration sale'. But to be completely honest, I could also call it the 'help-Stefan-to-pay-his-car-repair sale'... So, here it goes:

- This sale is exclusively for members who have registered here. So, if you contact me through any other way than PMs on this forum, please confirm your KKF user name.

- All handles that are still available on my website www.japanesehandles.com are 15% off. I have not changed the prices on that website, but I am sure you can calculate the sale price yourselves. 

- The sale will end on Wed, March 9, midnight EST.

- To make this more efficient for me and save me from driving across town for each handle, all handles sold during the sale will be shipped out on Sat, March 12.

- If you want the handles shipped to Dave for rehandling, the shipping is free! If you want them shipped directly to you, please add $5 for S&H.

- Of course, the usual conditions apply, i.e. if you don't like what you get, I will be happy to take it back - unless it is already on the knife, of course...

- I am happy to answer questions about the handles or matches to specific knives as good as I can, but the first firm 'I will take it' takes the prize.

- Please send payment to my Paypal address [email protected] .


I hope I thought of everything. Thanks for checking this out, and I hope you will find something you like. There are a few of which I am surprised that they have not sold, yet...

Aloha,

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Mar 2, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> to celebrate the new forum, I wanted to do a little 'celebration sale'. But to be completely honest, I could also call it the 'help-Stefan-to-pay-his-car-repair sale'...


 
How much is a tune-up on an Aston Martin these days?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool Sale Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 3, 2011)

ecchef said:


> How much is a tune-up on an Aston Martin these days?


 
Ha, I wish - Chrysler Sebring, what was I thinking? O.k., it's a 2002, but it is literally falling apart and has only 26,000 miles on it. 

Stefan


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 3, 2011)

Only 26,000 miles!?! How do you drive that much on the island?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 3, 2011)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Only 26,000 miles!?! How do you drive that much on the island?


 
Probably all highway miles, cruisin' on the Interstate.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, we do have an interstate highway here. You need to call it that if you want federal funds for building it  

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 3, 2011)

That Hawaii had an Interstate was just one of the several interesting and unique things I discovered about it in 1984, when I visited for too short a time.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2011)

How's the sale going Stefan? 15% OFF is a cool deal.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 4, 2011)

A few people are thinking about one or the other, but they are still all there... I gotta start taking better pictures 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 5, 2011)

O.k., #33 is sold -thanks! I will see if I get a few more pictures in of the rest, but I have a pretty full weekend, so we'll see...

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Mar 5, 2011)

You're killing me Stefan. 

A. I don't have anything right now that's worthy of re-handle
B. I don't have any spare $'s to buy anything that would be worthy of re-handle.
C. I still have stuff out w/Dave that I gotta pay for.
D. I don't have any more internal organs to sell that I could part with.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for tormenting you, Dave D. 

Just pointing out that this is running for just one more day. I was looking at them again, and a few of them are from older batches or I just think they may be more attractive at a somewhat lower price point, so I decided to just sell a few for *25% off* instead of 15%. I'm not desperate, I just want to move a few things...  So, the following handles are *25% off until midnight tomorrow:* #6, 11, 16, 26, 30, 31, 32. All others are 15% off as before. This brings these custom pieces made mostly from selected and/or stabilized woods down to the level of generic ebony replacement handles or other handles from unstabilized materials you may find online 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel like buying them all up for myself. 

Stefan if these don't sell then people just aren't seeing this forum because we both know this is a killer deal.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2011)

#11 is sold now, thanks! Well, I hope a few more will see it. If visibility is an issue I can extend this until the weekend and hope that more stumble across it. But maybe I have lost my touch or - even more likely - everybody who signed up here makes their own handles 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi again,

#4 is sold now, I will update the website later today.

I was just wondering: There are a few handles I find really nice, but the reaction to this sale has been a bit sluggish compared to previous times when I had a few extra handles. I was just wondering what the reason might be - Are they not attractive? Wrong timing? Other priorities? Too expensive? Wrong shapes or designs? Any comments or feedback would be helpful. I have to decide how to continue this and balance handle making with increasing time commitments at work, so it would just be great to know if there is still any interest out there.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## bob_loblaw (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish I had the available funds to take advantage of this awesome sale (not to mention buying a knife worthy enough) Personally, 3, 8, 15 and 16 were my faves of the group, but they are all pretty bad a$$. Better believe I will be buying something in the near future for a 240/270 gyuto.


----------



## olpappy (Mar 11, 2011)

Probably a combination of things: move to a new forum, probably a lot less people seeing the information, bad economy, and the time of year when people have to pay taxes. I think right now people just don't have money!


----------



## echerub (Mar 11, 2011)

Funds situation at the moment kept me from picking up #1 and maybe another as well. Some definite lookers there that, had I the funds available and been faster on the draw, I would have loved to pick up on sale.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have any knives that need handles, except maybe a western-handled 210 Hiro. If I had some wa knives w/ manufacturer's standard handles I would have been interested in picking up one from you, as you have some really nice ones.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 11, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> #4 is sold now, I will update the website later today.
> 
> ...


 
Which one are your referring to? I'm curious about numbers 26 & 27. Are they sold, still available, one sold and the other one available, what? One thing's for sure, the pictures don't do your handles justice. The ferrule on my handle is a lot darker in person than in the picture. Maybe you need to do some color correction on the pictures before you post them.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Good to see that some of you like them 

True, the last pictures were more snapshots than anything else, I just took very quick pictures of them because I didn't have time to set up a light tent. They tend to look 'richer' in real life than on the pictures. 

As for #26 and 27: #26, the slightly larger one, is still available. A gentleman had ordered both and then decided to only keep the thinner one because he didn't have a knife that would match #26, so it is available again. 

I will keep the sale up for a few more days and see what happens. 

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 12, 2011)

Stefan, 

Could you update which handles are still available?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Rick, I will do that right now. #4 and 11 are sold, everything else should be up to date.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2011)

#8 is now also sold, thanks!

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 18, 2011)

Last call on the sale, guys, it will end Saturday, midnight. There are still a few nice ones left... Again, all are 15% off, #6, 16, 26, 31, 32 are 25% off. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## cnochef (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm holding out for one made from that Hawaiian spalted signature tree wood (drool).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

cnochef said:


> I'm holding out for one made from that Hawaiian spalted signature tree wood (drool).


 
You mean like this one? :wink:


----------



## cnochef (Mar 21, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> You mean like this one? :wink:


 
That is real purdy for sure, but I also like the pieces that have more contrast.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

cnochef said:


> That is real purdy for sure, but I also like the pieces that have more contrast.


 
Stefan will probably join in, but I recall that he said that it had gotten real hard to find any that met his high standards.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Waiting for the mailman  I was running low on these but just secured a few more, they should come in any day now. But it will take a while before they appear, I usually let them dry for a few months more and then they need to be stabilized. I have some stabilized prime pieces left that might work for slimmer yanagi handles, and a few other pieces are nice but not as dense or regular in their patterns as the one in Rick's picture. BTW, I also have some spalted Norfolk pine that should look great. 

Stefan


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 22, 2011)

Stefan, you are the pusher to the wood junkies around here.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 23, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Waiting for the mailman  I was running low on these but just secured a few more, they should come in any day now. But it will take a while before they appear, I usually let them dry for a few months more and then they need to be stabilized. I have some stabilized prime pieces left that might work for slimmer yanagi handles, and a few other pieces are nice but not as dense or regular in their patterns as the one in Rick's picture. BTW, I also have some spalted Norfolk pine that should look great.
> 
> Stefan


 
I look forward to seeing what they look like in a couple of months.

I have been spending a lot on knives lately, but I'm sure I can find a few bucks by then for a new handle.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, the sale has been over for a while, and I am a bit behind with updating the sales page, will do that tonight. Just in case anybody is looking at them, #s 16, 17, 29, and 32 are sold. Not much left right now, but still a few nice ones...

Stefan


----------

